# حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

برضه منقول من اضغط هنا

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
وزارة التربيه والتعليم (تربيه اهل الطلبه وتعليم الطلبه الغباوة)
إمتحـان شهــادة الدراسـة للثـانوية العـامة لعــــام 2005
المـادة : الفيزيــاء الزمن : 6 أشهـر من تــاريخ الإنتـاج ( علما بأنه منتج من سنـة)
__________________________________________________
___________

لا يسمح باستخدام الأقلام الأمريكية والإسرائيلية المعـفنـة دعـما للمقـاطعـة
الوزارة غـير مسئـولة عـن أي سـؤال خـارج المنهـج ( علما بأن جميع الأسئلة من خـارج المنهـج ) .
أجب عـن 5000 سؤال فقـــط مما يـأتي :
**************************************************
********************************
السؤال الأول : إختر الإجابة الصحيحة من بين القوسين :
**************************************************
*
1- إقلب الإدرة عـلى فمهـا تطاع البنت........... ( حولة - هبلة - عبـيطـة - لأمهـا )
2- المسؤل عـن تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر هـو.......... ( بن لادن - ابن رشد - إبن ***** - كل ما سبق )
3- خطـة الحكومة لإنعـاش الجنيه المصري هي ......... (4 -2-4 ، 4 -4 -2 ، التشجيع عـلى مص القصب )

السؤال الثــاني : قارن بين كل من :
*********************************
1- العـبيـط والإعـبـط .
2- التأثير الحلزوني والتأثير الحـلقي .
3- الملفات الكهربية والملفـات الموجودة في أرشيف الحكومـة .
4- التأثير اللولبي النووي لنانسي عـجرم والتأثير الكهرومغنـاطيسي لهيفـاء وهبي عـلى الطبقات الكادحة من الشباب .

السؤال الثــالث :
*****************
طـائرة بدون محرك تطيربسرعـة 2 م/س فوق البحر الميت ( الله يرحمـه ) ، سقطت في المـاء ( قبل أذان المغرب ) بفـمتــــو ثــانية ‘ فإذا عـلمت أن سرعـة الهـواء 3 م/س ، عـمق الترعـة 30 سم ، كثــافة المـــاء 1000 كجم / سم3 . فــاوجد مــا يــلي :

1- إسـم أم الطيـــار ورقم بطــاقة زوج أختـة ,
2- الوجبـة المقـدمـة عـلى متـن الطـائرة .
3- الحـالة الإجتمـاعـية لأحـلى وأجمـل مضـيفـــة في الطائرة ( مع التعليل والرسم إن أمكن ) .
4- عـدد الركـاب الهــاربين من التجنيد ( مع تحديد وحدة كل منهـم ) .
5- إسم وزير النقـل والمواصلات المسؤل عـن الحــادث .

السـؤال الرابـع : عـلل لمـا يأتي ( مع الرسـم إن أمكن )
************************************************
1- إستخدام الصحــاف لكلمـة العـــــلوج .
2- عـدم صبغ شعـر نانسي عـجرم باللون الأصفـر في كليبهــا الأخير.
3- إستخـدام الأديب العــالمي ( زكي بلميطـة ) لمصباح الزيت في كتابة روايته الرومانسية الأخيرة ( نهـار أبوكي إســود يــا حبـيـبــة الفؤاد) .

السؤال الخــامس :
**********************
قنبـلة نوويـة قـدرتهـاالتدميريـة تعـادل إحتراق 5000 طن من الفحم ، فإذا عـلمت أن ثــلاث قـنابل نوويـة إنفجـرت في مكـان ما ، فاحسـب بالضـبـط عــدد السجـــــائر التي يمكن تـوليعـهــا من الحرارة النــاتجـة عــن الإنفجــــــــار ( عـلما بأن السجـائر مــارلبورو ) .

السؤال الســـادس
***************
إرسـم بالتفـصـيل الممـل جـدا جدا خــارطة الطريق من المنظـور الأمريكــي ، مع توضيح إشـارات المرور ، والمطبــات السياسيـة .

السؤال الســــابع :
*****************
إشـــرح بالتفـصـيل الملل مـع الرسـم كيفيــة إدخــال 4 أفيــــال في سيــارة فـولكس ( بيـتلز ) بحــالة الفبريكة ( ع الزيرو ) ..... ثـم إذا اصـطـحب كـل فيل زوجتـه ( أو عشيقـتـــه ) وضـح كيفيـة إدخــالهم في سيــارة Bmw من الجيـــل الســــابع .
السؤال الثامن
كان ينوى واضع الامتحان سؤال ثامن اذكر السؤال اللى الراجل نسيه اساسا
انتظــروا بقيــــة الأسئــلة .......
مـع خـــــــالص التمنيـــات لأبنائنـا الطلبـة والطـالبات بالنجـاح المبهـر
والحـصــول عـلى جـــائزة موبيل وان في الفيزيـاء

( وآدي دقـنـــــــــــــــــــي لــو حـــد نجــــــح أســاسا )
​


----------



## dr.kirols (11 يناير 2007)

جميل او ي  الامتحان ده بالزات السؤال بتاع الطياره


----------



## coptic hero (13 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> جميل او ي  الامتحان ده بالزات السؤال بتاع الطياره



لما اشوف يا كيرلس هاتنجح فى الفيزياء ولا لآ الامتحان وجبناهولك مالكش حجه ههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*O~°'¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**تعالوا شوفوا امتحان الثانوية العامة الى يفرح**o~°'¨¤¦¤¨'°~o*

وزارة الاغبية و التعقيد تقدم

امتحان الثانوية العامة للاذكياء فقط!!!!!!


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: O~°'¨¤¦¤¨'°~o**تعالوا شوفوا امتحان الثانوية العامة الى يفرح**o~°'¨¤¦¤¨'°*

الحمد لله انه للأذكياء فقط
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

ولو برضه
ساقطين ساقطييييييييين

ههههههههههههه


----------



## كتكووتة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

كدة انا ضمنت طب والحمدلله :t33:
انا هكتب انظر الكتاب من صفحة 1 الى صفحة 325 
كدة هنجح يعنى هنجح


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

*امتحان ميه ميه 
انا واثق انى هنجح فيه 
شكرا على الامتحان الذيذ​*


----------



## vetaa (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

جميييييييييل خالص يا كوبتك هيرووووووو

بس اللى مش بيحب الفيزيا اساسا
يعمل اية 
فاشل برضة طبعا:a82:
هههههههههه


عجبتنى بتاعة نانسى وهيفا
وعاوزة اعرف الشباب عاملين فية اية
واولهم حضرتك

ياريت كل الامتحانات كدة:new2:
ولو انها مش فارقة كتييييييير:t33:

ربنا يرحم ثانوية عامة ويجبلهم امتحان اسهل من دة شويتين
ويبقوا يقابلونى لو فلحوا برضة:yahoo:


----------



## gift (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

ميرسي ليك على الامتحان الجميل ده


----------

